# Black lion research new product! Follidrone



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Black Lion Research* introduces a supplement that changes the way we look at performance enhancing supplements.

-Serious increases in strength and serious potential for muscle mass gain.

-Follidrone will not test positive on any test for natural competitors or competitive athletes.

-Follidrone causes changes that are associated with a healthier and   longer lifespan, including improved skeletal muscle stress output,   reduced systematic inflammation markers and serum LDL cholesterol.

-Follidrone increases angiogenesis 30-50% which in turn increases blood   flow as well as oxygen and nutrient transport into muscle tissues.

-Follidrone imitates the effects of endurance training as well as making  endurance training more effective. Use of Follidrone can lead to  significant increases in treadmill performance (∼50%) and enhanced in  situ muscle fatigue resistance (∼30%).

-Follidrone increases follistatin levels. Follistatin is an antagonist to myostatin  which _inhibits_  excessive muscle growth. A study has also shown that increased levels  of follistatin leads to increased muscle mass.   Follistatin is part of  the inhibin-activin-follistatin axis.  Follistatin is an Activin binding  protein. In the tissues activin has a  strong role in cellular proliferation,   thereby making follistatin the safeguard against uncontrolled cellular   proliferation and also allowing it to function as an instrument of cellular differentiation. Both of these roles are vital in tissue rebuilding and repair.
In addition, increased follistatin levels combined with a lack of myostatin DOUBLED MUSCLE GROWTH.





Study results regarding Follidrone ingredients





Animals with reduced myostatin










Follodrone decreases Myostatin levels 49%+ as well as increasing markers of muscle growth.  Myostatin is a secreted growth differentiation factor that is a member of the TGF beta protein family that inhibits muscle differentiation and growth in the process known as myogenesis. Myostatin is produced primarily in skeletal muscle cells, circulates in the blood and acts on muscle tissue, by binding a cell-bound receptor called the activin type II receptor. Reductions in myostatin = increased muscle mass and strength.

Follidrone Increases strength dramatically and quickly.
Treatment for 7 days yielded a bilateral increase in hand strength of   7%, which was accompanied by a significant decrease (-49%) in myostatin.

In addition our internal testers reported serious strength gains including-
-100lb increase in Deadlift in 4 days
-20lbs per arm on DB incline press in 10 days.
-6 inch gain on vert jump to 53 inches.
-one user compared the strength increase to halotestin.
Increases in mass were also reported by our internal testers including   10lbs weight gain in 10 days with what appears to be 0 BF% increase.
Users have also been reporting significant physique changes. Harder, leaner, and overall larger.


----------



## orange24 (Mar 23, 2014)

K I'll test and log


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 23, 2014)

are those rats are your test rats?


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> are those rats are your test rats?



Lol no. The rats were used to test follistatin which is significantly elevated in Follidrone.
The other animals are myostatin knockout animals. Follidrone reduces myostatin by 49%.


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Effects of (-)-epicatechin on molecular modulators of skeletal muscle growth and differentiation.*
Gutierrez-Salmean G1, Ciaraldi TP, Nogueira L, Barboza J, Taub PR, Hogan  MC, Henry RR, Meaney E, Villarreal F, Ceballos G, Ramirez-Sanchez I.
Author information
Abstract

Sarcopenia is a notable and debilitating age-associated condition.  Flavonoids are known for their healthy effects and limited toxicity. The  flavanol (-)-epicatechin (Epi) enhances exercise capacity in mice, and  Epi-rich cocoa improves skeletal muscle structure in heart failure  patients. (-)-Epicatechin may thus hold promise as treatment for  sarcopenia. We examined changes in protein levels of molecular  modulators of growth and differentiation in young vs. old, human and  mouse skeletal muscle. We report the effects of Epi in mice and the  results of an initial proof-of-concept trial in humans, where muscle  strength and levels of modulators of muscle growth were measured. In  mice, myostatin and senescence-associated β-galactosidase levels  increase with aging, while those of follistatin and Myf5 decrease.  (-)-Epicatechin *decreases myostatin and β-galactosidase and increases levels of markers of muscle growth.* In humans, myostatin and β-galactosidase increase with aging while follistatin, MyoD and myogenin decrease. *Treatment for 7 days with (-)-epicatechin increases hand grip strength and the ratio of plasma follistatin/myostatin.*  In conclusion, aging has deleterious effects on modulators of muscle  growth/differentiation, and the consumption of modest amounts of the  flavanol (-)-epicatechin can partially reverse these changes. This  flavanol warrants its comprehensive evaluation for the treatment of  sarcopenia.

© 2014.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24314870


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Epicatechin imitates the effects of endurance training as well as making endurance training more effective.*
In a 2012 research study one group of mice ran daily on a tread mill for five weeks where as the control group did nothing.
At the end of five weeks all animals did nothing for 14 days.
Half the trained mice were given epicatechin twice a day and the other half were given water.
*At  the end of the 14-day detraining period, the mice that had been given  (-)-epicatechin had retained much of the condition they had built up  previously. When the researchers got the animals to run to the point of  exhaustion, the mice that had been given (-)-epicatechin were faster,  were able to keep running for longer and therefore also covered a  greater distance. 
When the mice's muscles were examined researchers saw that epicatechin  supplementation had prevented training induced changes in muscle fibers  from disappearing during inactivity.*

\http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22179525


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Epicatechin enhances fatigue resistance and oxidative capacity in muscle*

Twenty-five male mice (C57BL/6N) were randomized into four groups: (1)  water, (2) water-exercise (W-Ex), (3) (-)-epicatechin ((-)-Epi), and (4)  (-)-epicatechin-exercise ((-)-Epi-Ex). Animals received 1 mg kg(-1) of  (-)-epicatechin or water (vehicle) via oral gavage (twice daily).  Exercise groups underwent 15 days of treadmill exercise. *Significant increases in treadmill performance (∼50%) and enhanced in situ muscle fatigue resistance (∼30%) were observed *with (-)-epicatechin. *Components  of oxidative phosphorylation complexes, mitofilin, porin, nNOS, p-nNOS,  and Tfam as well as mitochondrial volume and cristae abundance were  significantly higher with (-)-epicatechin treatment for hindlimb and  cardiac muscles than exercise alone. In addition, there were significant  increases in skeletal muscle capillarit*y. The combination of  (-)-epicatechin and exercise resulted in further increases in oxidative  phosphorylation-complex proteins, mitofilin, porin and capillarity than  (-)-epicatechin alone. These findings indicate that (-)-*epicatechin  alone or in combination with exercise induces an integrated response  that includes structural and metabolic changes in skeletal and cardiac  muscles resulting in greater endurance capacity.
*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21788351


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Dietary epicatechin promotes survival of obese diabetic mice and Drosophila melanogaster.*
Si H1, Fu Z, Babu PV, Zhen W, Leroith T, Meaney MP, Voelker KA, Jia Z, Grange RW, Liu D.
Author information
Abstract

The lifespan of diabetic patients is 7-8 y shorter than that of the  general population because of hyperglycemia-induced vascular  complications and damage to other organs such as the liver and skeletal  muscle. Here, we investigated the effects of epicatechin, one of the  major flavonoids in cocoa, on health-promoting effects in obese diabetic  (db/db) mice (0.25% in drinking water for 15 wk) and Drosophila  melanogaster (0.01-8 mmol/L in diet). Dietary intake of epicatechin  promoted survival in the diabetic mice (50% mortality in diabetic  control group vs. 8.4% in epicatechin group after 15 wk of treatment),  whereas blood pressure, blood glucose, food intake, and body weight gain  were not significantly altered. *Pathological analysis showed that  epicatechin administration reduced the degeneration of aortic vessels  and blunted fat deposition and hydropic degeneration in the liver caused  by diabetes. Epicatechin treatment caused changes in diabetic mice that  are associated with a healthier and longer lifespan, including improved  skeletal muscle stress output, reduced systematic inflammation markers  and serum LDL cholesterol*, increased hepatic antioxidant glutathione  concentration and total superoxide dismutase activity, decreased  circulating insulin-like growth factor-1 (from 303 ± 21 mg/L in the  diabetic control group to 189 ± 21 mg/L in the epicatechin-treated  group), and improved AMP-activated protein kinase-α activity in the  liver and skeletal muscle. *Consistently, epicatechin (0.1-8 mmol/L) also promoted survival and increased mean lifespan *of Drosophila. *Therefore, epicatechin may be a novel food-derived, antiaging compound*.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21525262


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Stimulatory effects of the flavanol (-)-epicatechin on cardiac angiogenesis: additive effects with exercise.*
Ramirez-Sanchez I1, Nogueira L, Moreno A, Murphy A, Taub P, Perkins G, Ceballos GM, Hogan M, Malek M, Villarreal F.
Author information
Abstract

The consumption of moderate amounts of cocoa products has been  associated with reductions in the incidence of cardiovascular diseases.  In animal studies, the flavanol (-)-epicatechin (Epi) yields  cardioprotection. The effects may be partly due to its capacity to  stimulate endothelial nitric oxide synthase (eNOS). The sustained  activation of eNOS, as observed with exercise, can serve as a trigger of  muscle angiogenesis via the activation of vascular endothelial growth  factor (VEGF)-related events. Experiments were pursued to examine the  potential of Epi to stimulate myocardial angiogenesis and determine the  effects that its combined use with exercise (Ex) may trigger. Hearts  obtained from a previous study were used for this purpose. Animals  received 1 mg/kg of Epi or water (vehicle) via oral gavage (twice  daily). Epi and/or Ex (by treadmill) was provided for 15 days. *Results  indicate that Ex or Epi significantly stimulate myocardial angiogenesis  by ~30% above control levels. The use of Epi-Ex lead to further  significant increases (to ~50%). Effects were associated with increases  in protein levels and/or activation of canonical angiogenesis pathway  associated events (HIF1a, VEGF, VEGFR2, PI3K, PDK, AKT, eNOS, NO, cGMP,  MMP-2/-9, Src-1, and CD31). Thus, the use of Epi may represent a safe  and novel means to stimulate myocardial angiogenesis.
*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22833114


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*(-)-Epicatechin maintains endurance training adaptation in mice after 14 days of detraining.*
Hüttemann M1, Lee I, Malek MH.
Author information
Abstract

The purpose of this study was to determine whether (-)-epicatechin  (mainly found in cocoa) could attenuate detraining effects in the  hindlimb muscles of mice. Thirty-two male mice were randomized into 4  groups: control, trained, trained with 14 d of detraining and vehicle  (DT-14-W), and trained with 14 d of detraining and (-)-epicatechin  [DT-14-(-)-Epi]. DT-14-(-)-Epi received (-)-epicatechin (1.0 mg/kg 2  ×/d), whereas water was given to the DT-14-W group. The latter 3 groups  performed 5 wk of endurance training 5 ×/wk. Hindlimb muscles were  harvested, and Western blots, as well as enzyme analyses, were  performed. *Training significantly increased capillary-to-fiber ratio  (≈ 78.8%), cytochrome-c oxidase (≈ 35%), and activity (≈ 144%) compared  to controls. These adaptations returned to control levels for the  DT-14-W group, whereas the DT-14-(-)-Epi group was able to maintain  capillary-to-fiber ratio (≈ 44%), CcO protein expression (≈ 45%), and  activity (≈ 108%) above control levels.* In addition, the increase in  capillarity was related to decreased protein expression of  thrombospondin-1, an antiangiogenic regulator. Furthermore, there were  no significant differences in endurance capacity between the trained and  DT-14-(-)-Epi groups. Our* data suggest that (-)-epicatechin may be a  suitable compound to maintain exercise-induced improved capillarity and  mitochondrial capacity, even when exercise regimens are discontinued.*


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22179525


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

*Follistatin improves skeletal muscle healing after injury and disease  through an interaction with muscle regeneration, angiogenesis, and  fibrosis.*
Zhu J1, Li Y, Lu A, Gharaibeh B, Ma J, Kobayashi T, Quintero AJ, Huard J.
Author information
Abstract

Recovery from skeletal muscle injury is often incomplete because of the  formation of fibrosis and inadequate myofiber regeneration; therefore,  injured muscle could benefit significantly from therapies that both  stimulate muscle regeneration and inhibit fibrosis. To this end, we  focused on blocking myostatin, a member of the transforming growth  factor-β superfamily and a negative regulator of muscle regeneration,  with the myostatin antagonist follistatin. *In vivo,  follistatin-overexpressing transgenic mice underwent significantly  greater myofiber regeneration and had less fibrosis formation compared  with wild-type mice after skeletal muscle injury. Follistatin's mode of  action is likely due to its ability to block myostatin and enhance  neovacularization. Furthermore, muscle progenitor cells isolated from  follistatin-overexpressing mice were significantly superior to muscle  progenitors isolated from wild-type mice* at regenerating  dystrophin-positive myofibers when transplanted into the skeletal muscle  of dystrophic mdx/severe combined immunodeficiency mice. In vitro,  follistatin stimulated myoblasts to express MyoD, Myf5, and myogenin,  which are myogenic transcription factors that promote myogenic  differentiation. Moreover, *follistatin's ability to enhance muscle  differentiation is at least partially due to its ability to block  myostatin, activin A, and transforming growth factor-β1, all of which  are negative regulators of muscle cell differentiation. The findings of  this study suggest that follistatin is a promising agent for improving  skeletal muscle healing after injury and muscle diseases, such as the  muscular dystrophies.*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21689628


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh and it can be used during PCT. Its got 0 suppression.


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2014)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## perarded123 (Mar 24, 2014)

sounds promising, will orbit be picking this up?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 25, 2014)

whats the cost and when is the release date?


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2014)

perarded123 said:


> sounds promising, will orbit be picking this up?



Yes Orbit will have it by approx the 15th.


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> whats the cost and when is the release date?



It will be available on the 1st for pre sale with another vendor.
Orbit will have it approx 15th.

We are keeping price and ingredient % under the radar for now as it looks like other companies are gonna try to follow suit with this one.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 25, 2014)

This is cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disqualified (Mar 25, 2014)

Very interesting. May pick it up if reasonably priced.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 25, 2014)

i have used what was suppose to be real follistatin but it was bunk. i would like to try this i have used black lion stuff a lot and like it.


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have used what was suppose to be real follistatin but it was bunk. i would like to try this i have used black lion stuff a lot and like it.



I got my hands on real folli. it was no joke.
Unfortunately pretty much everything out there is fake.

This increases follistatin so you have no chance of it being bunk as its your own body making it


----------



## Swfl (Mar 25, 2014)

Send me some!!!!


----------



## Jaiden333 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Brundel!! I'm brand new to this site but have been researching for years on here for various products/recommendations. I'm an ex-NFL athlete. I have absolutely 0% knowledge about the steroid/PH side of supplements. But I do know how to train at a very high level. It's obvious you know exactly what you are talking about. I have a few questions if you would be kind enough to answer them. 
1. When will the new Follidrone be available and how fast can I get it? 
2. I recently ordered Formeron but have yet to use it. If I want to gain good clean mass, what is the best PH to stack with it? I'm totally oblivious to this so I need complete direction like you are teaching a baby to walk lol. I would like something fairly safe that won't destroy my liver, though I know it's give and take with everything. Hope all is well, thank you in advance.


----------



## brundel (Mar 26, 2014)

Jaiden333 said:


> Hey Brundel!! I'm brand new to this site but have been researching for years on here for various products/recommendations. I'm an ex-NFL athlete. I have absolutely 0% knowledge about the steroid/PH side of supplements. But I do know how to train at a very high level. It's obvious you know exactly what you are talking about. I have a few questions if you would be kind enough to answer them.
> 1. When will the new Follidrone be available and how fast can I get it?
> 2. I recently ordered Formeron but have yet to use it. If I want to gain good clean mass, what is the best PH to stack with it? I'm totally oblivious to this so I need complete direction like you are teaching a baby to walk lol. I would like something fairly safe that won't destroy my liver, though I know it's give and take with everything. Hope all is well, thank you in advance.



Hey bud

Follidrone will be available for Pre sale at another vendor Who I wont promote here out of respect for Orbit. You can PM me if you like.
Otherwise Orbit should have it by the 15th approximately.

If it were me ( I cant give medication advice) I would personally use 500mg injected testosterone cypionate for 10 weeks with a post cycle therapy starting 3 weeks after last injection and consisting of 50mg clomid per day and 1-2 pumps Formeron per day for 4 weeks total.

If you want to use a prohormone or designer I would go with one of Ironmags many good choices.
But I would personally use this one  http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/epi-tren-rx/


----------



## Jaiden333 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for replying! If it were you, what would you stack with the EpiTren? I would ask you this in PM but I'm still trying to figure out how to work this from my phone lol, I'm trying to see how to upload an avatar pic too


----------



## brundel (Mar 26, 2014)

I think since this is your first rodeo just do the epitren and Formeron.
I think epistane is good at 30mg+ so....run 2-3 caps epitren + 3-4 pumps Formeron for 4 weeks.

Use Ironmag cycle support for your liver and heart protection.

Youll need a PCT (post cycle therapy) as well.
Use clomid and Formeron.
50mg per day 4 weeks
1-2 pumps per day 4 weeks


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 7, 2014)

Cant wait to get our hands on this product!!!!


----------



## oufinny (Apr 7, 2014)

This is quite interesting I may have to pick some up.  I'm assuming it's safe in women too?


----------



## need2lift (Apr 8, 2014)

Interesting supp here. Should be fun to see a log or two.


----------



## Usealittle (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like fun B...


----------



## need2lift (Apr 18, 2014)

No logs here?  Curious to see how this new supp from Black Lion is working out.


----------



## Mariano Cansler (May 18, 2014)

I want to test this how do get some ?


----------



## perarded123 (May 19, 2014)

is this coming out june 15th or did it come out on may, cuz i don't see this listed over at orbitnutrition


----------



## brundel (May 20, 2014)

Sorry Ive been away.
We had an intro sale at one of our retailers and they sold out of 500 units in 3 days....
Good news but we are dry on stock.
More is on the way though and we expect Orbit to have stock late next week..

THere are dozens of logs up on another forum I wont link here.

Multiple guys gained 8-11lbs in 4 weeks
Strength- pretty much everyone seeing PR's. 2 guys increased at least 1 lift 95+lbs in 4 weeks. Most are seeing 25-50lbs increases. ON BP and deads and squats or increases in reps on 1rm.
Fat loss
pump
HUGE endurance increases.


----------



## perarded123 (May 20, 2014)

brundel said:


> Sorry Ive been away.
> We had an intro sale at one of our retailers and they sold out of 500 units in 3 days....
> Good news but we are dry on stock.
> More is on the way though and we expect Orbit to have stock late next week..
> ...


thanks for the update, i will be sure to let people know when it restocks at orbitnutrition


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 1, 2015)

sorry for bumping this but i just had to say it.. those pictures are disturbing as hell.... id llike to know how long they were on the product and what dose/cycle length is needed for a human... plus where did their hair go lol


----------

